# Do you want to move back to the UK ?



## jac66 (Jul 21, 2007)

We are desparate to move to a sunnier climate for health reasons & are having trouble selling our UK 4 bed (lovely) bungalow in Cheshire. Is there anyone out there who wants to get back to the UK? It would be nice to part ex or straight swap houses with someone who really, really wants to come back. Contact [email protected] or 0151 5136653


----------

